# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Không share được ổ trong win 7

## giantapta

cho mình hỏi bạn đã tắt windown firewall và tắt pass word chưa

----------


## daothuhuyen93

pass word thì mình không đặt. còn firewall thì mình đã tắt hết rồi. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## gahech93

*ô trời cái pas ở trong my network ấy win7 k0 off chế độ ấy thì còn lâu nó mới cho xe ổ để chuyển dữ liệu hihi?*

----------


## sanxuattudien

mọi người giúp mình với.tình hình là hôm nọ mình muốn share tài liệu 2 máy chạy win7 bằng cách kết nối trực tiếp bằng cap mạng, nhưng không share được.máy mình share thì máy khác nhận và đọc được, nhưng khi mình click vào máy khác thì không mở ra được, nó hiện thông báo như thê này : "windows canot access \\linh-pc\d
you do not have permission to access \\linh-pc\d. contact your network administrator to request access." 
:whistling: chẳng bik làm sao nữa .

----------


## thutrang

> mọi người giúp mình với.tình hình là hôm nọ mình muốn share tài liệu 2 máy chạy win7 bằng cách kết nối trực tiếp bằng cap mạng, nhưng không share được.máy mình share thì máy khác nhận và đọc được, nhưng khi mình click vào máy khác thì không mở ra được, nó hiện thông báo như thê này : "windows canot access \\linh-pc\d
> you do not have permission to access \\linh-pc\d. contact your network administrator to request access." 
> :whistling: chẳng bik làm sao nữa .


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn chia sẻ lại trong win 7 theo hướng dẫn sau nhé:


sau đó bạn vào tiếp phần network and sharing cenrer:



bạn xem ip của máy là bao nhiêu. sau đó từ máy của bạn: vào run gõ lệnh: ping [ip của máy win 7]
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## canhotanbinh

mình chưa thử nhưng dù sao cũng thank bạn dangkhoa. hi để hôm nào làm thử xem sao

----------

